# Drugs - Does anybody have sympathy for this young man??



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

*BRIT* has ear, fingers & toes chopped off during drug gang kidnap ordeal in Portugal

Well I can say I have no sympathy for this criminal, its just a shame that this sort of activity has to blight this wonderful part of the world. Let the scum stay in Britain where they belong



.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



mayotom said:


> *brit* has ear, fingers & toes chopped off during drug gang kidnap ordeal in portugal
> 
> well i can say i have no sympathy for this criminal, its just a shame that this sort of activity has to blight this wonderful part of the world. Let the scum stay in britain where they belong
> 
> ...


no no


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Aussie hacked to death, cops say suicide
The GNR don't do themselves any favours here though.


----------



## Gabriel_S (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately as border controls are now non-existent in Europe it's much easier for drug traffickers to set-up shop in Portugal. 

It's close to Africa (namely Morocco) which is an excellent source of drugs, and from Portugal you can move easily to any other European country without any hassle.

It doesn't help that the Portuguese police (GNR and PSP) isn't very effective in controlling organized crime. They just don't have the training and experience for that kind of activity (they never needed to before!).

As many would say "Globalization strikes yet again".


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, a little bit. The article I read said that he had come here to "work off" the debt and was expecting to do some labor, not be tortured. Obviously, the dealers were not interested in actually having him pay off the debt- dead men can't pay. Otherwise, no I don't really feel all that sorry for him. Glad he's alive, hope he can turn his life around.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I do feel some sympathy - being tortured over a £10k debt when you are trying to pay it off is not fair in any way - would it be OK to torture and disfigure everyone with credit card or mortgage arrears? 

What this does highlight yet again is that drug prohibition doesn't work and that the sooner they legalise and licence, the sooner we can take billions and billions of pounds back from these violent criminal gangs who are profiting from people self-medicating and getting intoxicated - something that thousands of years of history have proved certain human beings will continue to do regardless of the laws in place.

B


----------

